
Blogspot banned in Turkey - Uncle_Sam
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-12639279
======
makmanalp
This is absurd. As a Turkish citizen, I find the actions of my government
regarding matters of the internet horrifying. As it stands, the process is as
follows:

1) Receive complaint.

2) Shut down website. Usually through DNS ban, but some sites were ip-banned
like youtube for a while.

3) Allow website again if complaint is made and is found legitimate (a process
that takes a long time).

What's worse is people don't get angry enough about it because they can use
proxying websites like ktunnel.com and change their DNS servers and "it works
anyway".

